# bj penn sig request



## BhamKiD (Aug 20, 2008)

The Request:

I want a BJ Penn Banner!


Pics:








- Left








- Middle








- Right


Title: BJ Penn


Sub-Text: "Just Scrap"


More Sub-Text: BhamKiD


Colors: Red, grey, White, etc.


Size: 400 x 200


Avatar?: NO

edit: sorry i forgot to imbed the pics..ill do it later. sorry


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Hahaha you don't just copy and paste the Template lol you add Pictures and a title lol


----------



## BhamKiD (Aug 20, 2008)

NikosCC said:


> Hahaha you don't just copy and paste the Template lol you add Pictures and a title lol


so you can see i have never done this before.
here are the pics:


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

ill give it a go may take me till friday though ok...so if u can wait for it ill do one


----------



## BhamKiD (Aug 20, 2008)

Steph05050 said:


> ill give it a go may take me till friday though ok...so if u can wait for it ill do one


awesome. thanks a bunch


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

BhamKiD said:


> so you can see i have never done this before.
> here are the pics:
> 
> View attachment 2016
> ...


No problem i wasn't being ignorant bud.. sorry if it came off that way.


----------



## BhamKiD (Aug 20, 2008)

nah it didnt come off like that. i was just admitting that i was a total noob when it comes to graphics and sigs and stuff


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I might give it a go but can I give you some advice, its gonna be really hard to blend in the center pic being that BJ's arms are cut off If you can find a copy of the picture that isnt cropped, (cut off around edges) it would really make it alot easier and you would end up with a better end result.


----------



## BhamKiD (Aug 20, 2008)

i couldnt find another pic exactly like that without the arms cut off. so here is 2 different ones. Really you could probably use any pics you wanted and i would still like it, so whatever. thanks for the help.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Here is my go at it,


----------



## BhamKiD (Aug 20, 2008)

Toxic said:


> Here is my go at it,


thats freakin sweet. +rep. thanks alot raise01:

edit: gotta spread some rep around first, then ill get ya


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Glad you like it.


----------



## BhamKiD (Aug 20, 2008)

sorry for my noob-ness once again, but how do i put it in my signature? I see the button for it, but what is the URL of the image?:dunno:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Its gotta be hosted on a server, I use photobucket (it free), you save it on your computer open a photobucket account and upload it there, then there will be a direct link you copy and past it into the URL box.


----------



## BhamKiD (Aug 20, 2008)

thats what i figured. i already had a photobucket account. youre the man


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

You can also just right click on the picture and hit properties and copy the link from there.


----------



## BhamKiD (Aug 20, 2008)

MJB23 said:


> You can also just right click on the picture and hit properties and copy the link from there.


wow..that woulda been much easier..thanks for the tip


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

nice sig toxic....well i made one still...its alright but yeah...ive done better but i gave it a go before i went to bed


----------



## BhamKiD (Aug 20, 2008)

Steph05050 said:


> nice sig toxic....well i made one still...its alright but yeah...ive done better but i gave it a go before i went to bed


wow thanks steph..im gonna save that one and use it at some point. i really like the fact that you can see bj punching sherks face in this one.


----------

